# Shade for rafts - River Sombrero's in stock now



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

It's shaping up to be an awesome rafting season, and River Sombrero's got you covered with shade tops for your raft to keep you cool. They're stable in the wind, fold down in seconds, and mount to either decking or frames. For 2010, we've lowered prices to keep your shade affordable! Click here to visit www.riversombrero.com

A full complement of sizes is in stock now for immediate shipment with 2 day and overnight options if you need a top now. As always, custom colors and sizes are available made to order with a 2 week lead time.

Now's a terrific time to pick up a River Sombrero so you'll be set when the weather turns warm. Don't spend another season messing with a balky umbrella. Stay cool on the river with River Sombrero! www.riversombrero.com


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

The melt is on! Beat the summer rush and get your River Sombrero now!


----------



## claudwilli (Jun 2, 2010)

The river sombrero is awesome, works great. Easy up and down and super stable. Last summer on the San Juan we were surprised by a freak storm, high winds, thunder storm, just lasted about 30 min but we lost the kitchen tarp and two tents had broken poles. I'd left my river sombrero up and it was fine, no damage or problem whatsoever. Does great in high winds! I can only recommend it for shade on the river.


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation claudwilli! Glad you're enjoying your Sombrero!


----------



## TGONH (Jul 3, 2007)

I haven't used my river sombrero on the river yet, but I can say it was pretty easy to assemble and install on my raft. It was less than 2 hours to unpack it, assemble it, install it and adjust it for my raft.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Got mine for my San Juan trip lsat week. It's so worth it - we had a good deal of wind and all the boats with unbrellas had major issues and didn't cover a quarter of the Sombero's coverage. No sunburn for the wife & kiddo made for a much better trip. Best investment I've made for my raft since I bought it.


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

el flaco...were you taking out at Mexican Hat on monday? there was some folks taking out early with a gaggle of kids and a sombrero when we were getting ready to launch.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Yep- that was our shitshow. 

Did you happen to see 1/2 a red four piece Werner Breakdown paddle at the boat ramp? Had it stored away as a extra for our duckie paddlers, but they never made it into my rocket box. The Ranger found one half on the road back to Sand Island, but the other is still MIA.


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

No, didn't see your paddle...but we were out of there before you guys tore apart anyway. Was that your lady who was preggo? My wife works with lots of pregnant women doing acupuncture, so when I ran back up to fill out the paperwork she was asking her how far along she was. Good to see kids and families out boating. 

We're planning another San Juan triip in mid-july with more kids...maybe thinking of SI-CH. If you'd like to join let us know!

Bryan






El Flaco said:


> Yep- that was our shitshow.
> 
> Did you happen to see 1/2 a red four piece Werner Breakdown paddle at the boat ramp? Had it stored away as a extra for our duckie paddlers, but they never made it into my rocket box. The Ranger found one half on the road back to Sand Island, but the other is still MIA.


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and glad the Sombrero worked out for you! El Flaco, can I use your quote on the site? Love to see some pics if you have them. Hope you find the other half of your paddle!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, feel free to use the quote and I'll try to get some pics uploaded soon....


----------

